# 2020 Hunter Homebrew Comp - Relaunched 29th August



## bcavan (10/3/20)

HUB are excited to announce the details for our annual Hunter Homebrew Competition which will be held on Saturday 30th May at Hamilton North Bowling Club. 
Once again big thanks to FogHorn Brewery who are onboard as our major sponsor, along with category sponsors Hop Products Australia, Newcastle Brew Shop, The Brewers Market, Belmont & Mangrove Jacks.
Entries will be judged against the AABC Guidelines, closing date for entries will be Monday 25th May 2020.
All details regarding Styles, Prize Classes and the entry process are available on the comp website at:
https://comp.hunterbrewers.com/
Judges, Stewards and Volunteers can also register their interest to participate in the comp through the website, we would encourage all interested (whatever your experience level) to take part as there's plenty to learn about beer judging and appreciation.
We have some fantastic prizes up for grabs this year so be sure to put your best beers forward and best of luck to all entrants!!


----------



## bradsgonetrekkin (15/5/20)

Hi all,
Does anyone know if this comp is deferred or still proceeding?
I sent an email to link on web but no response.
Also couldn’t find link to actually nominate for comp.
Cheers 
Brad


----------



## philrob (15/5/20)

Will let you know the answer later.
We at Hunter United Brewers are having a Zoom club meeting from 7:00pm this evening, and I'll ask the question.


----------



## bradsgonetrekkin (15/5/20)

Thanks


----------



## philrob (15/5/20)

Sadly, this has been deferred indefinitely because of Covid-19 restrictions.


----------



## pharmaboy (15/5/20)

damn, I'll have to drink the potential entry then...... ;D


----------



## bcavan (7/6/20)

Hi all,
The comp has been rescheduled to Saturday 29th August 2020, the original post and image will be edited to reflect this shortly. 



Edit: BeerCo added as a Comp Sponsor


----------



## DazGore (8/6/20)

bcavan said:


> Hi all,
> The comp has been rescheduled to Saturday 29th August 2020, the original post and image will be edited to reflect this shortly. View attachment 118329


Will you accept canned entries?


----------



## bcavan (11/6/20)

DazGore said:


> Will you accept canned entries?


Hi DazGore, 
We most certainly will accept cans.


----------



## DazGore (12/6/20)

bcavan said:


> Hi DazGore,
> We most certainly will accept cans.


Excellent


----------



## nathan2010 (24/6/20)

what are the prizes


----------



## bcavan (8/8/20)

Hey all,
Just a quick shout out to remind everyone that the closing date for the 2020 Hunter Brew Comp is Monday 24th August, we've got a fantastic array of prizes to be allocated across the 14 prize places as you can see from the flyer below.
In light of the cancellation this years NSW State Comp, entries will be capped at 150 this year so make to register early so that you don't miss out, full details and instructions for entering can be found on the comp website at: 
2020 HUNTER HOMEBREW COMPETITION, HUB 
We have also confirmed *The Brew Shop, Peakhurst* as a Sydney based drop-off location, which we really appreciate.


----------



## bcavan (8/8/20)

nathan2010 said:


> what are the prizes


The prizes listed above will be allocated for 1st, 2nd and 3rd for each of the Ale, Lager, Dark & Strong and Specialty classes as well as Champion Brewer & Best in Show Beer


----------



## sp0rk (9/8/20)

Do you know if Foghorn Hunter Valley will take drop offs, for those of us out west?


----------



## nathan2010 (30/8/20)

Hay guys where/when will we be able to view the result. 
thankyou


----------



## MHB (30/8/20)

We were judging yesterday, back today for another couple of flights, then BOS...
I would expects the results to be up pretty soon but not until after judging is finished.

Good to see lots of the locals turning up to judge and a bunch of new guys helping with the stewarding.
Mark


----------



## nathan2010 (30/8/20)

Awesome thanks for the reply.


----------



## bcavan (31/8/20)

Hi all,
HUB are very please to announce the results from the 2020 Hunter Homebrew Comp held this past weekend.
Congratulations to all prize winners and thank you to all Sponsors, Entrants, Volunteer Judges & Stewards many of whom were involved over both days.
Scoresheets will be sent out in the post to the address registered on the comp website and prizes will forwarded to the respective winners ASAP.
It was a great competition this year attracting over 133 entries, many categories spanned multiple judging tables with mini Best of Show adjudication determining the each of the category winners.

This year's Champion Brewer will have their name engraved on the inagural Pete Ptolemy Memorial Trophy, Pete was one of the founding members of HUB, an all round great guy and an excellent brewer, we commemorate his enduring memory through this prize.























Edited: Results sheet updated to remove entry number decimal which was causing some entries with the same score to be transposed. Prize places, beer Styles and associated Scores are unaffected.


----------



## Barry (31/8/20)

bcavan said:


> Hi all,
> HUB are very please to announce the results from the 2020 Hunter Homebrew Comp held this past weekend.
> Congratulations to all prize winners and thank you to all Sponsors, Entrants, Volunteer Judges & Stewards many of whom were involved over both days.
> Scoresheets will be sent out in the post to the address registered on the comp website and prizes will forwarded to the respective winners ASAP.
> ...


Thanks to all the organisers, judges and stewards for your great efforts in the most difficult times. I hope to be able to judge in the future. Also a great shout out to all the sponsors, greatly appreciated. Thanks for the significant effort.


----------



## carrobrew (3/9/20)

Well done to all the winners and everyone who had a crack and entered. Unfortunately mine was not carbed up in time to enter but am excited for next time. Thanks all the volunteers and judges, love that there is a local comp like this


----------

